
Ask HN: Should I hire a corporate lawyer before signing a term sheet? - rahmaniacc
I know it is recommended to hire a lawyer to help with negotiations etc. before signing a term sheet, but is it essential? Especially if you are working with a well known VC firm&#x2F;investor? How about a first time investor?
======
rwdim
YES. Always, but one with solid funding/M&A experience.

What’s NOT covered in the term sheet is many times more important, and harmful
to you and your company, than what is.

------
brudgers
For all X, if X matters, hire a lawyer. If X does not matter, then it doesn't
matter.

